# Ney Rosauro



## NYGfan303

From Wikipedia:

"Ney Rosauro (born October 24, 1952) is a Brazilian composer and percussionist.

His compositions include solos for marimba, vibraphone and multi-percussion setups, as well as music for percussion ensembles and orchestras (such as his Timpani Concerto). A common theme in his work is the use of traditional Brazilian melodies and keys to create music with Brazilian roots.

He was educated at the Universidade de Brasília, in Brasília, Brazil, where he received his bachelor's degree. He then attended the Musikhochschule Wuerzburg (Germany) with Prof. Siegfried Fink, where he achieved master's degree. He finished his education at University of Miami where he attained a doctorate, and is currently Director of Percussion Studies.

Ney Rosauro's roots are in traditional Brazilian music, as evident by his unusual drum set, which mixes traditional Brazilian drums with standard cymbals. This exemplifies his blend of both Brazilian and Western percussion traditions. His most popular work, the Concerto for Marimba and String orchestra #1, is the most frequently played piece for solo percussion worldwide, performed by outstanding artists like Evelyn Glennie[1].

In 2008, Rosauro was commissioned to write a piece for the Empire State Youth Orchestra's Repertory Percussion Ensemble. Titled, "Mother Earth, Father Sky," the work focused on the voices of nature. The piece debuted at the Troy Music Hall in March."

I personally think that he is the greatest percussion composer who ever lived. His Concerto for Vibraphone has always been one of my favorite pieces of music.


----------

